# Remora HOB skimmer



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I bought a used remora skimmer to go on my nano (steal of a deal was only a few months old)

The skimmer is producing a very wet skim (light tea colour) even though the cup is at its highest setting. Is this because it is still breaking in or is there something I can do to make this skim drier?

Thank you in advance 

Kamal


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

*Remora*

Have never had a good dry skim using these. I find that even when setup to skim correctly you will always get some water in the cup. Hope this helps.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information  I guess need to reset my expectations


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

When did you put it in your tank/sump? You have to wait a few weeks before it goes full power, even if it is used.
IMO, there no need to worry about it being a wet skimmer. I might be worried about the light tea color of the skimmate. Must be dark brown to black.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I find with the Remoras you need to wrap a rubberband around the collection cup so as to raise it up - this gives you a slightly less wet skimming.

And it's not just the water that gets skimmed off - notice all the goo on the collection cup.

Hope that helps.

Aaron


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I only put it on last night was curious as the manual says little to no skimate will be produced to start with. I understand it is breaking in hence I was wondering if the skimmer will run drier once that happens.....

Thanks for the responses so far


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

*dry*

Drier yes but totally dry never. Well until it sucks everything out of the water. These are rated for pretty big tanks. Also how deep do you have the pump? Adjusting the height will also affect how it skims. I would stay with around 4 inches of tube. It should never be at the bottom of a tank.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

unfortunately I do not have the preskimmer/surface skimmer so the pump sits about 2-3" below the surface.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

kamal said:


> unfortunately I do not have the preskimmer/surface skimmer so the pump sits about 2-3" below the surface.


Its ok. most people go way deeper which makes it not function as well. I ran mine without a sump like this for a long time. Just don't get any anemones


----------

